# Gamer looking for group in Baton Rouge, Louisiana



## Anderon (Sep 1, 2006)

Greetings!

I've been out of the gaming loop for a few years (5 or so), and I'm looking to find a group.  I can DM, and have a lot of experience, but I am just as happy playing.

Looking forward to hearing from someone, haven't had much luck for the last few months...

David Jackson


----------

